# Leleupi with Tropheus??



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Have a look at this video: this guy has Leleupi with Tropheus, and there don't seem to be any problems. Can someone explain how this is possible? I read that one of the reasons Tropheus should be in a single species tank was because their diet had to be tailored for their own needs, which means the Leleupi, a cichlid that needs protein (unless I'm wrong!!) shouldn't really be in this tank.




Has anybody done something like this? I'm setting up a 75 gal. Tanganyikan tank within a week or so and I'm still figuring out what I want in the tank... but I'm very hesitant to try this due to all the things I've read.

I'm new here so if I can't link this or other videos for any reason, tell me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The difference between processed food isn't that huge, there still is protein and vegetable matter and whatever they use as filler in the foods. You can feed lower protein foods to Leleupi and they will not wither and die. Using the terms carnivore and protein eater is rather misleading as the creatures that Leleupi may prey on are little tiny creatures living in the sand or rock cracks. All smaller fish pretty much eat some floating plankton, tiny creatures in the sand, tiny creatures in the algae, and algae at some point... they eat what they can.

You do want to avoid high protein food for Tropheus as they can get sick rather easily, so it is best to avoid these foods to help. Now carotene is important for Leleupi to help bring out the yellow color and can help the yellow/orange/ red Tropheus too.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Any of these fish can be fed exclusively on NLS cichlid formula or Thera+A


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

I was planning on getting some Alto. Calvus, Julidochromis, and Buffaloheads with Tropheus. Otherwise, I'd get Cyprichromis instead. But I'm not sure whether I actually want Tropheus more than Cyps -- it's a hard choice to make, and I don't really want to try both, or try putting Tropheus with others because I've read that A: they do best in Tropheus-only tanks, and B: they're apparently difficult to care for and keep alive. I think I might just stick with the Blue Flash Cyps.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, all of these fish are pretty serious fish, especially the Tang mouthbrooders. If you don't set up the tank for the Tropheus or the Cyprichromis, they may not do well or look well and you have wasted your time and money. Both Tropheus and Cyprichromis do well in large groups without much in the way of competition. You can add other fish, but it isn't as easy as putting a bunch of mbuna together.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

noki said:


> Both Tropheus and Cyprichromis do well in large groups without much in the way of competition. You can add other fish, but it isn't as easy as putting a bunch of mbuna together.


Here's my current stock list plan:
12 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Blue Flash"
6 Julidochromis transcriptus
1-3 Altolamprologus calvus (not sure how many to get yet, they're the most expensive fish on the list)
4 Buffalohead cichlid (I might just get one, or get 4 and hope for a pair)
..and maybe a Neolamprologus brichardi, because my family likes them, but I've read that they can be pretty mean.

How does this sound? I think it should be enough Cyps in the colony, right? Or should I get more? And how about whether I should get Neolamp. brichardi, since apparently they can be mean fish? And can I get multiple Altolamp. calvus, or do they dislike conspecifics?


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Actually, would I be crazy to consider shell dwellers, specifically Neolamprologus brevis or Neolamprologus similis (they're the only shell dwellers any of the fish stores near me have) in with this stock list? Would they be too small for the larger Yellow Calvus or the Buffaloheads? I heard that the similis are territorial and fiesty enough to fend off anything larger, so I'm not too concerned about their small size being an issue, and the Julidochromis are rock dwellers, so they shouldn't be going into the shell beds anyway.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Aren't buffalo heads soft water fish?
They're definitely not from lake Tang. .


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

noddy said:


> Aren't buffalo heads soft water fish?
> They're definitely not from lake Tang. .


Yea, I wanted a goby or goby-like cichlid and they're the only ones that are currently available (and cheap) at any of the stores I've been to. One of my LFSs said they sometimes get Tanganyikan gobies in but A: I can't remember which ones other than Eretmodus cyanostictus (doh) and B: they didn't have any when I recently went there.

They are 'soft' water fish, but I put that in quotes because they apparently can live in water with a high pH, which is why I'm even considering them.

I'd get Eretmodus cyanostictus or one of the other Tanganyikan gobies but they're all like twice the price of the buffaloheads, and they can't handle as much meaty food as the rest of my stock list, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Gobies can all eat NLS. I have kept Gobies with Tropheus and with cyps/ Furcifer etc.

But if you can't find them, I guess it doesn't matter.
Whereabouts in Canada are you?
I was practically giving away T. Irsacae fry a couple of years ago.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Same general location as you, apparently. Ever been to Finatics?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

679x said:


> Same general location as you, apparently. Ever been to Finatics?


Not since he moved to the new store. I used to pop in every day when he was just down the rd from me.
That's why I asked, I'm sure Mike can find you some from somewhere.


----------

